# how to translate roms



## deathfayt (Dec 17, 2008)

does anyone know how to translate ds roms.
can you tell me how to do it. Thankyou


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 17, 2008)

wrong section buddy. Go to the NDS section and there should be translation or ROM hacking section in there. 

Mods can you please move this?


----------



## DarkLG (Dec 17, 2008)

it involves knowing coding.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 17, 2008)

Haha... who remembers that other thread about JAVA, C+ and C++? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You probably have a less chance of getting flamed if you request a translation... but you'll still get flamed..

Do you know how a game works?


----------



## Shabadage (Dec 17, 2008)

Well first, you have to find a direct download of the rom you want to translate, not a torrent, or a rapidshare/megaupload link.

Then head over to babelfish.altavista.com

Select translate a website from Japanese to English

Paste the download link into the box.

Press translate.

Once the rom is downloaded it's been translated into English!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 17, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> Well first, you have to find a direct download of the rom you want to translate, not a torrent, or a rapidshare/megaupload link.
> 
> Then head over to babelfish.altavista.com
> 
> ...



What a nice translation topic. You can totally translate ROMs by pasting the download link into a Translate box.


----------



## Shabadage (Dec 17, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Shabadage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, it's totally quick and easy!  Isn't technology great?


----------



## jordanlp (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you like lying or something? Translating a download in babelfish didn't work for me, and yes, it was a direct download link!


----------



## Advi (Jul 17, 2009)

jordanlp said:
			
		

> Do you like lying or something? Translating a download in babelfish didn't work for me, and yes, it was a direct download link!


did you open the game in WordPad first?


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 17, 2009)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what sites are supported?


----------



## jordanlp (Jul 17, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> jordanlp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand why I would need to, can U please explain?


----------



## Advi (Jul 17, 2009)

jordanlp said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because opening it in Wordpad shows you the words in the game. then you copy/paste the code into babelfish. VOLIA!


----------



## jordanlp (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll try that, but the guy above said to copy/paste the download link into the page translator


----------



## Advi (Jul 17, 2009)

jordanlp said:
			
		

> I'll try that, but the guy above said to copy/paste the download link into the page translator


that's only if you have the original R4.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 17, 2009)

Stop being jerks, you guys. Pointing him to babelfish is stupid.

Use the Google translator instead.


----------



## nIxx (Jul 17, 2009)

They are joking around with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway best place to learn something about it is romhacking.net read the tutorials there even for other older systems (so you can learn the basics very quick and it´s almost the same for every game) and unless you want to translate everything manually it´s very usefull if you can program


----------



## jordanlp (Jul 17, 2009)

That explains why it didn't work in desmume/no$gba, I'll try the text way.


----------



## Advi (Jul 17, 2009)

nIxx said:
			
		

> They are joking around with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah well I've had my fun, lol.

Seriously, you'll probably want to try devKitPRO, and that's only if you have some coding experience...........ARM9 isn't exactly noob code.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 17, 2009)

Um... my question?


----------



## Advi (Jul 17, 2009)

[BnC said:
			
		

> Mitchell]
> Um... my question?


we were just fucking with him.............you need development tools to adjust the code in a DS game.


----------



## jordanlp (Jul 17, 2009)

I know how to make homebrew, I've made myself a few demos even, but i don't understand how that will let me re-code a commercial DS Game!


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww... if only it was that easy


----------



## jordanlp (Jul 17, 2009)

You guys suck!


----------



## Advi (Jul 17, 2009)

[BnC said:
			
		

> Mitchell]
> Aww... if only it was that easy


that reminds me of that staples commercial...............i want an easy button.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh wow, the link takes me to f**king Yahoo


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2016)

dAVID_ said:


> Oh wow, the link takes me to f**king Yahoo


Nice going bumping a 2009 thread. Nice job


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 19, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Nice going bumping a 2009 thread. Nice job


Don't reply to necrobumps/shitposters



dAVID_ said:


> Oh wow, the link takes me to f**king Yahoo


Don't necropost. The OP hasn't been seen around here for... like 7 years? After a whopping 1 post. Sheesh, think before you post.


----------

